# Sony NEX 6/B for HDR



## vipgraphx (Dec 7, 2013)

Has anyone tried this camera out. I am looking to pick one up and was hoping to see if anyone has used this mirror less camera. They seem to be 
ideal for excellent quality pictures without the bulkiness of the huge DSLR cameras. I got tired of lugging my D700 around with all the huge lenses. Just
to heavy when you are on vacation or partys. Since I am not really a money making photographer and more for personal hobby convenience is priority now.

THoughts?


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't have the 6, but I have used the 5 and I own the 7. The image quality on both is excellent! I can't imagine any less from the 6.   
The built in hdr isn't anything to write home about, and I'm not sure how bracketing is set up on the 6, but on the 7 it's really easy to setup, and the image quality always blows me away.

I use my camera 19x more now that it fits into my purse, it's never a question if I want to add camera bulk to the trip. It just comes with me!


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 10, 2013)

I was also looking into getting the NEX 7. I am also considering the A7 and or A7r (full frame mirror less) Lenses on these though are really expensive. Its hard not to get caught up in the money pit of photography. I am trying to keep it a minimal expense since I am really a family hobbiest now...


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 10, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> I was also looking into getting the NEX 7. I am also considering the A7 and or A7r (full frame mirror less) Lenses on these though are really expensive. Its hard not to get caught up in the money pit of photography. I am trying to keep it a minimal expense since I am really a family hobbiest now...



 I really want that a7!! But I bought my nex7 only a year ago. I've heard great things about the 6 though! I just don't believe it was out yet when.  Bought mine, or at least I didn't know about it.  

I hear you on the money pit aspect. It will be a LOOONG time before I justify going full frame. The nex 7 results are fantastic for my needs, and I think I'll get much further in my art investing in better lighting and modifiers than upgrading camera bodies to FF at this point in time. I'm also hoping that by waiting a few years they will have all the kinks worked out. And then I may take the plunge!

Anywho, good luck with your choice! I doubt you'll be disappointed, the image quality really is fantastic on all the nex cameras I've had the pleasure to try out!


----------



## BenjaminJ (Dec 10, 2013)

I use my Nex 7 all the time for HDR and it works great. 

Sent from my galaxy note 3


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 10, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> I was also looking into getting the NEX 7. I am also considering the A7 and or A7r (full frame mirror less) Lenses on these though are really expensive. Its hard not to get caught up in the money pit of photography. I am trying to keep it a minimal expense since I am really a family hobbiest now...



If you get a a7 get the r with no low pass filter. Any of the nex series are pretty similar. I think they use the same sensors for the most part and you have tons of options for lenses if you dont mind using adaptors and manual focus. But there are lots of options out there for compact slr cameras. Fuji has the x series which is nice. Olympus has a nice system right not. The panasonic offering is pretty decent too.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 11, 2013)

Has anyone experienced any issues importing the sony RAW's into photoshop? will photoshop CS5 open them?


----------



## Kolia (Dec 11, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues importing the sony RAW's into photoshop? will photoshop CS5 open them?



Worst case you will have to run them thru Adobe DNG Converter.

I had to do that or upgrade to LR5 because LR4 would not open my DSC-RX100m2 Raw file.  Yet it had no problems with the DSC-RX100... Weird...


----------

